# Please help me identify!



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

This will probably be the first of many posts. I have somewhat of a nightmare going on. I bought a 75 gallon about 5 weeks ago from someone who breeds cichlids.... I got a great deal... the aquarium and pretty much everything I needed including about 40ish fish! Well, about 30ish of them are grey juveniles so I have no clue what they are, whether they are male/female and I know I am going to have a crossbreeding nightmare..... so before I get all kinds of funky stuff going on, I want to get rid of all/most of the females as I really just want a show tank and don't care to breed. I have a few pictures so far.... I would appreciate any information including the sex of the fish. Thanks so much in advance!

Fish #1 - about 3 inches long









Fish #2 - about 3 1/2 inches long









Fish #3 - about 2 inches long









Fish #4 - about 4 1/2 inches long









Fish #5 - Pseudotropheus Demosoni about 1 1/2 inches - male or female?









Fish #6 - about 2 1/2 inches long









Fish #7 - Pseudotropheus Socolofi - about 2 inches long - male or female?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Number 4 is an Aul. Baenshi...(Benga) 
Number 1...looks like a Jacobfreibergi Hongi Isl. or Lemon or Mamela, but I honestly can't tell with the flash.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

With both demasoni and socolofi the only real way to determine sex is to vent them. Both sexes are visually identical.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Number 1 looks like a hybrid. #4 looks like it could be A. baenschi.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Why would you say Number 1 is a hybrid?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

DanniGirl said:


> Why would you say Number 1 is a hybrid?


I can't say what Marduk see, but to me it is too deep in the body for a pure peacock. Also the dishing of the face between the eyes is wrong. The body almost looks a like there is some Protomelas or Placidichromis mixed in somewhere.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

#1 is a Aulonocara jacobfreibergi, probably "Mamela" or maybe "Hongi" male. They can have different deeper body look like that.

#2 is a deformed or low quality S. fryeri or hybrid of such, hard to tell

3# Aulonocara stuartgranti, probably female, you will never know what race since the females look so much alike

#4 Aulonocara "Stuartgranti Maleri" male, not a true Benga

#6 unknown Aulonocara


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks!!! I plan on getting rid of number 2. How do you suggest I get rid of her? :-?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

take them to a local fish store, give them away sell it? If its suffering for any reason take a razor blade and sever the spine or put it in water then into the freezer, but that is only if it is suffering for some reason, im not sure why ur getting rid of it.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

To get rid of fish you simply put on hook and cast into lake.Who knows you might even catch a wopper.!


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm getting rid of her because I want to eventually get to an all male tank since I have no intention to breed.

LOL.... I'd love to catch a big salmon in Lake Michigan!


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

you have to wait untill august for the salmon run here in michigasn


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

Hahahaha!!! Do you live in Grand Rapids?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm still thinking #1 is a hybrid, too, due to the slant of its snout. Looks like some hap blood is mixed in.


----------



## calichris (Oct 15, 2007)

theres places to fish for salmon in MI? im in sterling heights


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

calichris,Are you serious?You can just about walk across them.You just have to know when and where


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

My first reaction is that #1 is a hybrid, #2 is for sure a hybrid, #4 is Baenschi, but Noki is probably right (and about #1 as well), and #6 looks like a Jacob of some sort but the photo isn't perfect for ID purposes.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

calichris said:


> theres places to fish for salmon in MI? im in sterling heights


Yes on Lake Michigan. YUM!!!! And I think people fish for them when they come up the Grand River in the fall to lay their eggs.


----------

